# newbie



## lynneowen1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all, i have been here a while but dont post.

So my name is lynne mantid mad currently keeping many coronatus, wahlbergii, paradoxa, desiccata just some of my collection.

Hope to find some nice peeps on here


----------



## bassist (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome from California


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome from sunny Florida.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum from OHIO!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanx for the welcome all!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 1, 2009)

pop back later and post some pics of my crew..


----------



## revmdn (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Wellcome from P-town Coloardo, ha ha James[/SIZE]


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello from Arizona.


----------



## ismart (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 1, 2009)

WHATS CRACKIN! from cali, im douglas


----------



## Headspace (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ian (Jun 2, 2009)

Guys, this is starting to sound like an argument between a bunch of 9 year old girls. Come on, let's be a little more mature, or at least keep the arguments for PM.

I've cleaned up the thread, if it continues, the post will be locked and users infracted accordingly.

You're all great people - so don't bring yourselves down.  

Anyway, welcome to the forum Lynne.


----------



## Jose93 (Jun 2, 2009)

welcome from miami florida


----------

